# Application pour créer sa propre interface tactile ?



## jesfr (4 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour , je suis à la recherche d'une application permettant de créer sa propre interface tactile.
En fait j'aimerais faire un dessin avec illustrator représentant une interface, que je mettrais sur un ipad et ou le fait de touché une touche du dessin déclenche une action sur un PC, un peu comme l'application action pour ceux qui connaissent mais avec une interface personnalisé.

Merci pour vos réponses ;-)


----------

